# Request for Info on school - Southeast Michigan



## Uranium (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello all,

I have two questions; one is about philippine arts, and one is not. I hope I'm not breaking any rules, or offending anyone,but I was told that this is the best spot to find some Detroit-area people...

I'm currently researching schools and styles. I'm really not that familiar with Philippine arts, and I certainly wasn't aware of any schools in the Detroit area. Can anyone recommend a good school at which to observe a class?

I'm also considering other, non-Philippine styles. Is anyone here familiar with the Asian Martial Arts Studio in Ann Arbor, or it's chief instructor, Karl Wesley Scott III? It's very important to me that the school and instructor that I choose both be of high quality.

Any feedback would be most welcome. Feel free to PM me if you'd like.

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2003)

Uranium,

This is a good place to talk to people about Detroit area FMA clubs.


You have PAUL who is a WMAA Member for Modern Arnis.

You Have ProgressiveTactics which I believe is a IMAF Inc (Dr. Schea) Modern Arnis 

Also TallAdam85 who'e instructor Seigi also teaches Modern Arnis.

I am out of town right now, yet you can e-mail me or PM me or ask you other questions here and I will answer as well as others.

I belong to a Club in Flint Michigan, we teach Modern Arnis and all of our Black Belts also have trained or are training in Balintawak, another FMA.


As to your second question, I do not know this person. It is very good idea to find an instructor you can learn from. Teaching styles, techniques, focus on self defense versus tournament etc, ..., . It is good to investigate. I am in Ann Arbor (Ypsilanti) area at least once a week. Contact me and we can talk and or meet.

Good Luck
:asian:


----------



## Toasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Greetings,
I can highly reccomend the Kali Academy of Martial Arts in Madison Heights & the instructor there, Sifu/Guro Chris Malgeri. He teaches the Inosanto Blend Kali system as well as Lameco Eskrima & Pekiti Tirsia Kali .

And Sifu/Guro David Hatch at Attributive Martial Arts in the Canton area, also of the Inosanto lineage as well as Balintawak Eskrima

good luck
Rob


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 10, 2003)

I would like to second Toasty's post.  And also recommend Paul. 

I would not consider myself an Arnis instructor, I just teach basic stick handling and such to a small group of students.  

In Warren, Seigi (as mentioned by Mr Parsons) is a fabulous instructor and artist. I have nothing negative to say about him at all. He can definatly enlighten ya!  Great guy. If you would like more info on him, Let me know. I will get you that.

As for Mr Scott... I am sorry, I am not familiar with that name.  There is about 100 instructors of different arts in Ann Arbor. It is a potpourri of martial art styles in AA.  

Feel free to email/pm me with any questions.


----------



## Seigi (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello,

Thank-you for the kind words Progressivetactics.

I would recommend Paul, who's located in Rochester, MI.
Also,
Progressivetactics in Dearborn, He is a very good Arnis Instructor.
Nothing but positive things to say about him!
Also,
Mr. Malgeri in Madison Hts, I have had the pleasure of training with him in the past He is a very knowledgeable & kind man.
Also, 
Sensei Liegghio in Clinton Twp. Also a very Good Arnis Instructor
Again, nothing but positive things to say about him!.

If you would like Websites or Numbers, just PM with any questions?

Peace & Harmopny Always
Enoch


----------



## Uranium (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the advice all. Due to a minor financial setback, I've had to postpone my plans for a month or 2... But I'll get in touch with you then.

Thanks again


----------

